# TC Contender 357 Herret ?



## GregoryB. (Sep 7, 2017)

Just wondering if any one uses the 357 Herret ? Working a possible trade for a TC Custom Shop 16 inch 357 Herret barrel . Comes with pre-formed brass. I do reload and I know Buffalo Arms loads it as well.


----------



## scott stokes (Feb 15, 2018)

Little late but I know some one who has the one I will ask


----------



## GregoryB. (Feb 16, 2018)

I ended up not getting it. Stuck with my 44 mag and 35 Remington barrels.


----------



## scott stokes (Feb 16, 2018)

I have 44mag that I am having barrel threaded and they are building me a suppressor for it


----------



## rosewood (Feb 22, 2018)

From my reading, the 357 Herret shines in the 10" barrel.  In a 16", you probably did the right thing sticking with the 35 remington.  

Rosewood


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 22, 2018)

I load a .357 dia 170 grain Sierra Jacketed Hollow Core in my 35 Remington contender barrel.
I guess it out runs all other 357 bullets fired from any Contender platform.
I haven't looked at my load data in several years, but I think it is loaded with a cartridge full of H-110 or W-760.


----------



## rosewood (Feb 22, 2018)

You sure about that?  I don't think H110 is a powder to be used in 35 Remington.  It  is too fast for such a large rifle cartridge I believe.  I don't recall ever seeing load data for H110 in the 35 Rem.  Now, in the 357 max, 357 mag, it is the powder of choice.  However, H110 is a common powder for 357 Herrett.

Rosewood


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 22, 2018)

I'm  NOT sure, like I said maybe a different rifle powder. I loaded up more than enough for 10 years hunting 10 years ago and still have more than enough. I'll have to go digging in some old records to see what I did with that... Will try to back answer back on this thread when I do...
But still the 357 bullet can be loaded in your 35 Remington contender. I think it is better designed to open up at those velocities than a normal 35 Remington rifle bullet. Have had several no exit (all those DRT). Lost one deer with a rifle bullet hole poke thru, but never lost one with the handgun bullet.

PS- use a heavy .357 bullet!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 22, 2018)

Found it...
40.0grains 748. (old Lyman manual in the Contender section in the rear; but it lists a 170gr rifle bullet)
Same powder I use in my Contender 30/30 load. (40.6g with 125g ballistic tip.

I knew it had something in common with another similar Contender cartridge but I forgot the details.
I do use the H 110 in my 357 and 41 magnum.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 22, 2018)

Wow...
Checking on some data now.
The 1600+ fps with the 170 grain bullet is 100 to 150 fps SLOWER than the 357 herrett with same bullet and half the powder! Who'da thunk it?


----------



## scott stokes (Mar 13, 2018)

I ended up buying that .357 herret barrel.&#55357;&#56832;
What are your most accurate loads?thanks scott


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 13, 2018)

Here are two pics from the contender section of my old Lyman manual.
Hoping you can expand enough to read.
The loads with the Asterix are designated the most accurate.


----------



## scott stokes (Mar 13, 2018)

Thanks. I may have one of those old manuals in a box somewhere


----------



## Win1917 (Jun 6, 2018)

Although I no longer have a 357 Herrett, I mostly shot 180 XTP's maxed out with H4198. Not fantastic accuracy but good enough for hunting although before I sold it I was shooting some milder loads with 4227 and accuracy was better and a fair bit less velocity.


----------

